# Fischauflauf Toskana



## Bellyboatangler (21. Januar 2002)

So damit ihr auch wißt, was ihr mit den Dorschen anfangen könnt!!!
Fischauflauf Toskana
Für 4 Personen150 - 200g Fischfilet (Dorsch, Schellfisch, Pollack, etc.) pro Person
1 kleine Dose Pilze (Champignons, Pfifferlinge etc.)
400 g gekochte, in Scheiben geschnittene Kartoffeln 
1 Packung Käse, am besten gerieben
4 –5 Tomaten
½ l Sauce HollandaiseMan nehme eine Auflaufform, fette diese ein. Dann schneidet man die Kartoffeln in Scheiben, darauf legt man das bereits gedünstete und von Gräten befreite Fischfilet. Auf das Filet werden nun die Pilze und die Tomaten (klein geschnitten) gegeben. Die einzelnen Zutaten sollten mindestens die Oberfläche der Auflaufform bedecken. Jetzt das ganze mit der Sauce übergießen und zum Abschluß alles mit dem geriebenen Käse überstreuen.Das ganze nun in den auf 200° C vorgeheizten Ofen stellen und ca. 20 min. backen.Viel Spaß dabei.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Januar 2002)

Man mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
Das werde ich doch mal am Wochenende ausprobieren.
Einige Dorschfilets sind ja noch da.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Aalsepp (21. Januar 2002)

Hört sich wirklich sehr leeeecker an.
Probier ich bestimmt demnächst aus,habe nämlich auch noch einige Dorschfilets
in der Truhe.

-------------------------------------------------------
Mitglied der Königlich
Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft
der etwas bessere Fischer
   Norgesüchtig


----------



## Bowman (21. Januar 2002)

Das klingt ganz nach meinem Geschmack!Rezept ist ausgedruckt - Dorsch liegt auch noch in der Truhe - gibt&acute;s also spätestens am Wochenende!

-------------------------------------------------------

Petri, Bowman


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Januar 2002)

Falls ihr keine Tomaten und Pilze (in Dosen) zu hause habt, könnt ihr auch Gemüse nehmen. Erbsen/Wurzeln, Blumenkohl/Broccoli,ect.).
Nennt sich dann allerdings  Hanseatischer Fischauflauf. Ich selbst belege die Auflaufform immer eine Schicht nach der anderen . Erst Kartoffeln, dann den Fisch, dann gemüse oder Tomaten und Pilze, dann Sauce und zum Schluß Käse.
Menge einfach nach Schnauze zugeben. Für ganzfaule, kann ich nur die Fertigsaucen vom Cittimarkt oder von der Metro empfehlen.
Der Toscana Fischauflauf schmeckt noch besser mit Bearnaisesauce!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bellyboatangler am 21-01-2002 um 22:15.]


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2002)

Sauce Bernaise kenn ich von der Lasagne oder allgemein Kartoffelgratain her - ist sicher "besser" geeignet, als die Hollandaise, da sie etwas "flüssiger" ist und so den Auflauf nicht soooooooo schnell austrocknen läßt, wie eine Hollandaise.Persönlich würde ich hier auch die Bernaise vorziehen, obwohl ich zum Gemüse die Hollandaise vorziehe!

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

